
FloydHub – Like Heroku for Deep Learning - cujic9
https://www.floydhub.com/
======
mark_l_watson
That looks really nice. I run my deep learning jobs at work, so I am not your
customer, but if I was working independently your service would be a great
fit.

BTW, I am a long time off and on Heroku customer. Any service like your and
Heroku's that saves developer time is good, at small scale.

~~~
saip
Hey, thanks! I'm one of the co-founders at FloydHub.

Our focus has been on individual data scientists thus far. We'll be rolling
out a teams plan soon since folks doing deep learning at work (with on-prem or
cloud infra) tend to run into more or less the same difficulties as
individuals. If you have any feedback, I'd love to hear :) sai (at)
floydhub.com

